# Instructions/help



## jporter (Oct 31, 2007)

Please help, I have a netgear wireless router-108Mbps Wireless Firewall Router WGT624. My interest service provider is AT&T, they sent me for my internet a Motorola DSL modem. Style: MSTATEA. I need to know how and what to do to get my router to work with this type of modem. Please send me the instructions/directions to setup this so that I will be able to move around with my laptop computer. My computer has Window XP 


Thank You,
Please Advise 

Gloria


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I need the actual model number of that Motorola DSL modem to look up it's capabilities.


----------

